

Google vs Yahoo! over the years - alaskamiller
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/images/yahoo-vs-google-1996-to-2005.png

======
pg
It would be very interesting to see a plot of revenue growth vs percentage of
nonwhite pixels.

~~~
ks
I think it's a bit unfair to compare google.com to yahoo.com. google.com is
clearly intended for search, while yahoo.com is so much more.

Perhaps Yahoo should have made <http://search.yahoo.com/> the default front
page, but then search would have been the main business for Yahoo, which it is
not

------
alaskamiller
Although to be purely fair, if it's ysearch.com vs google.com then Y! is the
obvious winner.

~~~
downer
> ysearch.com

Never knew about it! Thanks.

